
Ggplot2 book: the book contract with Springer. (2014) [pdf] - Tomte
https://github.com/hadley/ggplot2-book/blob/master/springer/contract-2.pdf
======
Tomte
I am very grateful for the author (and Springer) to show us how a --
presumably -- typical contract with a major publisher looks like.

